# Spooling various line types (does it matter?)



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay, so here is a basic question. Given all the various types of line available; braided, mono, flour, etc. does it matter when it comes to how much of what type can be spooled onto a reel? For example, is 100 yds. of 10lb. braided line the same as 100 yds. of monofilament? Is one better for casting as opposed to dropping or just letting out for trolling?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

the main advantage to braid is the small diameter. It helps you cast further and fit more line on your reel. I don't use braid at all because I like the stretch mono gives. I can understand using it inshore for casting distance or deep dropping for capacity and the thin line gives less resistance in the current making it easier to drop faster and straighter.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Depends on what you are doing,but more so in what you like.I love braid,but I dont go offshore.If your reel will hold say 100yds of 14# mono,then you can almost double that with 14# braid.One thing I've learned with the zero stretch of braid is to leave my drag loose,let the rod and reel be your stretch.And I personally think braid is stronger than its equivalent poundage in mono.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

i agree, mono or braid depends greatly with what your fishing/doing. what are you looking to fish for and from what type of platform (beach, boat, kayak)


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Both braid and mono will frequently break at higher poundages than the rating. As other have said braid doesn't stretch and is smaller. It makes high speed jigging possible, hard to high speed jig with mono. I also use it for bottom fishing less resistance and will go down straighter and deeper with less weight than mono. My trolling reels all have either mono top shots or are all mono. I like mono on some of my spinning reels if I am casting to Dolphin. 

I always use a leader, sometimes flouro if target is picky otherwise a mono leader.

Braid is hard on some guides and will cut you, anchor rode and other fishing lines as it is very abrasive. It can also be tough on drags and rods as they may break before the line does. 

There are a number of small light reels designed for braid with ridiculous amounts of drag and very high speed retrieves. These reels can stand up to the added pressure braid lets you put on fish.


----------

